# 2004. 6415 john Deere tractor



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tractor won't start , I changed out the fuel pump that went bad , bled all the air out of the lines still can't get it to start. Does anyone have any ideas I guess the only thing to do is pull the injectors and see if they are plugged up ????


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

First two obvious questions:

Do you have fuel going into the injectors?

Is the pump timed properly?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Use the primer button on top of the filter head. Push it until it's too stiff for you to push it anymore, get in tractor and turn over for ~20 seconds, rinse and repeat until the machine starts. You may have to hook another machine to it with jumper cables to prevent your batteries dying. I just changed a filter head and several hoses in my truck and had to do this to get all the air out and get fuel to the injectors. You're just priming it is all, it should keep it's own fuel pressure after that.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't know any thing about JD 6415 but sounds like bad fuel shut off selinoid and unless you have an injector stand in your box of tricks how are you going to "see" if injector is plugged sounds odd that all injectors would plug at one time . Check if pump is even turning, I once had a motor rebuilt and mechanic did not use new bolts with nylon locks, motor ran about 200 hours before bolts backed out and sheared off ugh.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

I have fuel getting to the injectors. I don't know how to tell if the pump is on the timing. I need to check this. Can you share how? I say I have fuel getting to the injectors but it's not from the fuel pump. It is from the injector pump once the key is turned to crank the engine. If the engine is not cranking there is no fuel getting out to the injectors with just the fuel pump running. This sounds like the solenoid is not opening when the fuel pump is running right? So it could be the solenoid? Does the voltage to the solenoid come from the key switch or the safety switch on the tractor seat ?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

The solenoid does not have power on it until the engine is cranked then you can see the the light on the checker. And this tractor does not have a primer button it's an electric fuel pump.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bluejeans said:


> I have fuel getting to the injectors. I don't know how to tell if the on the timing. I need to check this. Can you share how? Thanks


Nope! Sorry  Surely someone else will come along who can.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Nope! Sorry  Surely someone else will come along who can.


.

Ok thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hopefully it has timing marks. Some newer stuff doesn't. You have to be psychic or have X-ray vision.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Did you change out the lift pump or the injection pump?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

carcajou said:


> Did you change out the lift pump or the injection pump?


No I have not changed out the injection pump because I don't have any indication that the pump is bad


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

[quote name="8350HiTech" post="114536" timestamp="1386910433"]Hopefully it has timing marks. Some newer stuff doesn't. You have to be psychic or have X-ray vision.[/quote

Ok thanks


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Have you loosened the fittings at the injectors (on the lines coming from injector pump) and bled them? Air in the injector lines will certainly prevent starting.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

OH, the LIFT pump. I guess I misunderstood your original post.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You need to start by checking the fuse going to the fuel shutoff solenoid. Should be a 20 amp fuse. If the fuse is bad and you replace it and it won't start, look for a pair of wires coming off the fuel pump and going to the side (possibly) of the cylinder head. There should be a disconnect there. Disconnect and try to start. If that sensor in the head is bad, it should start after disconnecting. I am thinking that it should be close to the fan guard. Hope that helps and let us know. You should not have a timing issue, it is probably electrical and yes, your tractor has an electric fuel pump. To activate, turn on the key. Mike


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

The first thing I would do before priming it is change all of the factory POS cloth covered fuel lines if it still has them. Then make sure the seal under the round cap on top of the first filter (closest to cab) is properly sealed. Turn the key on and loosen the round cap on the second filter(front of tractor), it should pump fuel out. If it does not pump fuel out it is an electrical problem or it is sucking air in somewhere. If it pumps fuel out of the cap tighten it back down and crack the lines at the injectors and crank the engine over until you get good fuel flow. Then tighten the lines and try to start it.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

I just want to thank all of you good people who have shared such valuable information. Most of you are probably professionals and don't have to share but you do. And I pray the lords blessings over your life your crops and your families. As we figure it out I will post what the problem was so that others will also benefit. Thank you again
Blue jeans


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> You need to start by checking the fuse going to the fuel shutoff solenoid. Should be a 20 amp fuse. If the fuse is bad and you replace it and it won't start, look for a pair of wires coming off the fuel pump and going to the side (possibly) of the cylinder head. There should be a disconnect there. Disconnect and try to start. If that sensor in the head is bad, it should start after disconnecting. I am thinking that it should be close to the fan guard. Hope that helps and let us know. You should not have a timing issue, it is probably electrical and yes, your tractor has an electric fuel pump. To activate, turn on the key. Mike


Are you talking about disconnecting a pair of wires on the injector pump? Because the fuel pump only has one set of wires on it and it's the power wires. The injector pump does have a set going to the sensor on the block. What is that sensor? And and is it a shutdown sensor. What is the function relating to the injector pump. Temperature? Oil level?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

It is the wires going to the sensor. That sensor changes the timing on the injection pump if it is cold to make starting easier. Just disconnect and see if it will start if your fuel lines to the injectors are bled and charged. Mike


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2013)

ok I'm happy to announce we got the tractor started and want to thanks for all the input. 
Want to say that blue duck got it right. We had a bad o ring under the fuel filter cap that was broke and letting air into the system. After replacing it and tightening it down tight we still had to bleed more air out. After a couple of hours of messing with it, it started up. I still need to replace all the fuel lines because I still have the cloth covered lines. Thanks again to all for the help.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I had to replace my lines and that same o-ring on my 6400 this spring as well, also the screen on the bottom of the fuel pump was pretty nasty.


----------



## hayfarmer (Nov 9, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> First two obvious questions:
> Do you have fuel going into the injectors?
> Is the pump timed properly?


----------



## hayfarmer (Nov 9, 2008)

There is filter screen in the fuel tank, make sure it not clotted. The engine on the 6415 has to turn over pretty fast, make sure battey and starter is strong. I had fuel line problems with my 6415, the lines deteriorated from the inside out damaging pump and injectors which caused compression failure. The primer pump is electric and does not require bleeding lines. Allow the pump to run until you hear fuel returning to the fuel tank. If the rubber fuel lines are sweating fuel they need to be replaced.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I had to replace my lines and that same o-ring on my 6400 this spring as well, also the screen on the bottom of the fuel pump was pretty nasty.


Good to see you baling on level ground now Lewis. 

Regards, Mike


----------

